# Hi from me



## Perkins

Hi guys 

I'm Amanda mum to 1 little girl and ttc 

Hope to make some friends I can chat to in the day 

My lg is 5 abbygale and she is a handful sometimes I am married to the love of my life anyway enough about me how about you

Xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## Perkins

Came across B and B while googleing thanks for the welcome


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum :)


----------



## Perkins

Thank you and hi Vickie


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome. :)


----------



## xmummyxx

Hi I'm new as well


----------



## Mystarlight

Welcome :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------

